# So what's everyone going to do on April 1?



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

921 owner here, and I'm really torn as to what to do about the 622 upgrade on 4/1. So I'd like to hear what other 921 owners are thinking.

Here's my situation: I'm in the SF Bay Area, so I would think that we'll have HD LIL sooner rather than later. I also want the 622 for the World Cup starting on June 9, since it looks like there will be at least one USA game on ESPN2-HD, for some stupid reason (thanks a lot, Disney!). Plus, the wife will demand Food Network in HD when that comes on.

I don't currently get HD OTA, but I've tried to put up an antenna. I live in a hilly area and have found that I need a really tall mast to get a good signal, so I bought a ChannelMaster telescoping 30' mast. When trying to erect it on Super Bowl Sunday, the thing collapsed to a height of maybe 12'. So I've called in a professional, while the antenna sits on the roof, mocking me. Basically, I'm going through a lot of trouble and expense to get OTA HD, so I'm going to use it, dag-nabbit!

So up until last night I was thinking of forgoing the $200 rebate, getting a 622 before April 1, and keeping the 921 as an OTA/backup DVR.

Then I was reminded why the 921 has the reputation it does. I was trying to extend a recording timer for another hour, while the timer was recording. (The 2-hour pilot episode of "Lost" was on.) The stupid machine froze up on me, then started turning off and on every 30 seconds. I've wrestled with this issue before and basically all I've done was unplug the thing and walk away for a cooling-off period.

But I've had to have this thing replaced before, and I know how fragile/flighty/poorly designed/poorly built they are. If I order now I could be throwing $200 out the window, with no assurance that the 622 is any better or more reliable.

OTOH, if I wait until April, something sticks in my craw about having to turn in a receiver I own, in order to get a receiver I'm leasing. What's worse is that the 622s come with 12-month warranties, but require an 18-month commitment. So if it craps out after over a year of service, I'd have to pay for repairs for something I don't even own. That just offends me.

(Before you ask, Comcast doesn't have ESPN2HD and DirecTV apparently doesn't have HD, besides the ESPN channels. And AT & T's Project Lightspeed FIOS has no definitive rollout date in California, let alone my city.)

So what is everyone else thinking regarding this upgrade? What are your circumstances re: programming, OTA, equipment, etc? Help me decide what to do; I just don't want to overlook anything when I make this decision.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not sure what to do. I'm waiting to see how the 622 works, not sure its such a great piece of equipment as there can't be too many of them out there yet and it appears folks are seeing bugs already?? One issue I have is OTA, the 622 doesn't do analog and some of my locals are still analog, others are at half power on the digital and I can barely get them . Rumor has it the 622 has a better Digital tuner so maybe I'd get them all who knows?? I don't need the 2 outputs but I guess Pic and Pic would work better. My 921 is starting to act up when I choose a recorded show to watch, sometimes it takes several minutes before it plays and it acts locked up but if I wait it starts , Really can't wait to get rid of it, not sure the 622 is all that at this point


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Airblair said:


> 921 owner here, and I'm really torn as to what to do about the 622 upgrade on 4/1. So I'd like to hear what other 921 owners are thinking.
> 
> Here's my situation: I'm in the SF Bay Area, so I would think that we'll have HD LIL sooner rather than later. I also want the 622 for the World Cup starting on June 9, since it looks like there will be at least one USA game on ESPN2-HD, for some stupid reason (thanks a lot, Disney!). Plus, the wife will demand Food Network in HD when that comes on.
> 
> .


I have the same dilemma as you. I will do almost anything to be able to watch the Soccer Worldcup on HD. I live on the SF South Bay and I do not get ABC HD, I am blocked by a very tall mountain. I want ABC and ESPN2 HD. and I was willing to wave the April 1st discount in order to make sure I get the receiver by June 9th. The problems is also that Dish has not yet supported the SF area with HD locals or ESPNHD. Until that happens, switching to the 622 does not make sense to me yet.

I may go as far as switching to DIRECTV since they offer HD Locals, I may not be able to get ESPNHD, but at lease I will get ABC HD


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

I plan on waiting for awhile. I currently subscribe to the AT120+locals+HD pack (no voom). I'd really love to have ESPN2HD. I also thought I'd like Uni HD until I've previewed it during the Olympics. I do watch Food Network, but can't imagine what the big deal is about HD for it. I didn't order voom because I saw little value in it, but now they are bundling it with the HD pack and adding $5 to the price. So my bill will go up at least $10/mo if I upgrade and my wife is already complaining that $60/mo for tv is too much. When they offer the networks in HD I'll consider upgrading. I don't expect that to happen anytime soon. My market is not on any uplink lists, and I'm not optimistic about distant HD networks becoming available - even though I can't get any networks (digital or analog) OTA. Waiting also gives me the advantage of seeing what bugs are out there, and what Dish is doing to fix them. You know there will be bugs. They're inevitable with any new technology. The only thing that scares me is that someone here is posting that the rebate will be for a limited time only. I know it's just a rumor, but it is one that if true would 'cause me to seriously consider switching to D*.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

The advantages of leasing is less up front cost and the warranty last for a long as you have the unit (there may be a $14.95 S&H fee). If something better comes along after 18 months you can upgrade to that. But $72 a year is included for that privilege. 

The price to buy a 622 is $798 so if you can get it for $99 (after $200 rebate) it will take over 9 years before the lease fees accumulate to what ownership would be. I'm guessing you would have a better DVR before that deadline. Also the $200 you'll have on your account can be applied to the $72 a year lease fee expense.

I don't like the idea of selling my 921 (even worse deal for 942 owners) for $200 but you can't sell it to anyone else because dish is denying activation of all non VIP boxes. Fortunately for me I paid $550 for my 921 so I'm only loosing $350 for the 17 months of use by this April.

The deal includes installation free dish1000 or wing dish if needed.

If you don't upgrade during the spring/summer time frame you'll be stuck with your 921 forever, meaning you can't sell and possibly re-activate it as second DVR once deactivated. I haven't confirmed that but suspect that you could loose you grandfather privileges if you deactivate your 921/942. It could be used as a OTA DVR and there may be valuable programs stored on it that you still want to view.

All future HD channels and HD locals will be on 129 sat in mpeg4. Presently there's 2 HDPak and 5 Voom channels included at no additional charge (except for that $6 lease fee).

It may be wise to wait to May/June to determine how well the 622 is running before making the plunge. If $200 for your 921/942 is too much of an insult or you don't subscribe to Voom then there's no rush to upgrade.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jergenf said:


> All future HD channels and HD locals will be on 129 sat in mpeg4.


Coming from someone squarely in the shadows of 129, you should know better than to make a statement like that. In fact, I'll bet that the nationals move to a central satellite when Dish has decided that the 8-9xx owners need to move on.

Dish needs to figure out a way to get another, more central, orbital position.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

socceteer said:


> The problems is also that Dish has not yet supported the SF area with HD locals or *ESPNHD*. Until that happens, switching to the 622 does not make sense to me yet.
> 
> I may go as far as switching to DIRECTV since they offer HD Locals, I may not be able to get *ESPNHD*, but at lease I will get ABC HD


Did you mean ESPN 2 HD? Dish already has ESPN HD. And I'm willing to bet that SF locals will be in HD before the World Cup. Just a sneaking feeling I have, which may be more like wishful thinking.



jergenf said:


> If you don't upgrade during the spring/summer time frame you'll be stuck with your 921 forever, meaning you can't sell and possibly re-activate it as second DVR once deactivated.


Are you saying that the rebate offer will expire at a certain time? I call bull. I would think that at a certain point, when Dish has MPEG4 working smoothly and has built up a sufficient inventory of MPEG4 receivers, they will want to rid themselves of whatever MPEG2 HD receivers are still out there just so they can switch off the MPEG2 HD feeds. And I bet that Dish doesn't know when that will be. So I can't see them taking away the rebate any time soon.

But frankly, of all the problems the 921 has had, I doubt that the damn thing will keep functioning that long.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm going to be sitting for awhile. I receive all of my HD OTA from 54 miles away. I am lucky that all (most anyways) of my locals broadcast from the same antenna farm, so I only needed to tweak for one direction. DishHD is not that compelling at this time, and my 921 has been realtively flawless. I have been frustrated by Dish's screw up of the guide as of late. The guide is not the 921s fault. I have had my 921 for a year and 4 months. Reading between the lines in this forum, I should expect another 8 months of use before a tuner or the hard drive goes.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

jergenf said:


> The advantages of leasing is less up front cost and the warranty last for a long as you have the unit


That's not what I heard.



2/13/06 charlie chat said:


> Tom, 2nd question - The 622 is leased, if there are any issues, does he get a replacement?
> ANSWER: All receivers have a 1 year warranty, doesn't matter if it's leased or owned. If you want longer coverage you need to enroll in a warranty program. Digital Home Protection Plan, for after 1 year. Cost is $5.99 per month. You get reduced price tech visit, free dish mover, and a reduced RMA cost.


Warranty for $6/month? Thanks, Dish, you ROCK! :nono:

Michael


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Get ready for Dish to say April Fools when we try to order 622 and want a $200 rebate.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I plan on keeping my 921 indefinitely or at least as long as E* will let me. My 921 works near flawlessly and I personally have no compelling reason to upgrade.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Airblair said:


> Are you saying that the rebate offer will expire at a certain time? I call bull. I would think that at a certain point, when Dish has MPEG4 working smoothly and has built up a sufficient inventory of MPEG4 receivers, they will want to rid themselves of whatever MPEG2 HD receivers are still out there just so they can switch off the MPEG2 HD feeds. And I bet that Dish doesn't know when that will be. So I can't see them taking away the rebate any time soon.


I'm with you. As a matter of fact, I'd be willing to bet that they'll have an even better offer when they decide to turn off all of the mpeg2 hd. (That is just my speculation and I have no inside knowledge). They will get rid of the vast majority of the mpeg2 receivers under the current programs. Have you seen how many people are giving up the rebate because they didn't want to wait until 4/1? It's a lot. Most of the rest of us will upgrade in April. That won't leave many of us cheap SOBs who don't see any compelling reason to upgrade. Before they pull the plug on mpeg2 I suspect that they'll make us an offer we can't refuse, just to get the remainder of the receivers out of circulation. I could be wrong, but that's just the way I see it.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

The decision is fairly simple for me. My 921 (owned and no protection plan) died last weekend. I'll upgrade in April and just watch OTA HD until then.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Airblair said:


> Are you saying that the rebate offer will expire at a certain time? I call bull. I would think that at a certain point, when Dish has MPEG4 working smoothly and has built up a sufficient inventory of MPEG4 receivers, they will want to rid themselves of whatever MPEG2 HD receivers are still out there just so they can switch off the MPEG2 HD feeds. And I bet that Dish doesn't know when that will be. So I can't see them taking away the rebate any time soon.


The tech rep stated to me that it's a limited time offer for the $200 rebate. Don't know how long it will remain in effect after April but I'm guessing a few months rather than years. You don't have to upgrade if you're happy with what you've got .

If dish decides to change every channel to mpeg4 then they will bare the burdon of supplying free boxes else risk loosing many customers, so I imagine their won't force that issue.

Also found out that the tech rep was wrong about all mpeg4 being on 129 it's also mirrored on 61.5.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have had some issue with my 921. Not to the extent that requires replacing but enough issues that I do plan on making the swap. I really don't want to deal with a Ebay situation specially with the current state of affairs so I figure this will get me away from the issues I am seeing. I really like the concept of NBR and since I am in LA, I get the local HD channels. 

I might bite early if something comes along, but if not I will be in line on April 1st. I payed 595 for my unit and figure I did get some use, but after reading Rob's review I am convienced this is the route I should take. I definitely had mixed results with my 921 and some pain for sure. The 622 looks definitely like a more polished unit and I am going to toss my eggs into that basket for now.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> The 622 looks definitely like a more polished unit and I am going to toss my eggs into that basket for now.


Sorry but I can't resist. You just better hope they don't get scrambled


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Let hope I don't.  Still have a month to go so it will give it some more time to cook and read the feedback. Hmm with all the food puns and being its noon, I am getting hungry.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Airblair said:


> 921 owner here, and I'm really torn as to what to do about the 622 upgrade on 4/1. So I'd like to hear what other 921 owners are thinking.
> 
> Here's my situation: I'm in the SF Bay Area, so I would think that we'll have HD LIL sooner rather than later. I also want the 622 for the World Cup starting on June 9, since it looks like there will be at least one USA game on ESPN2-HD, for some stupid reason (thanks a lot, Disney!). Plus, the wife will demand Food Network in HD when that comes on.
> 
> ...


Our 921, except for the current epg issue (which I'm told will be fixed in a software update coming soon) works pretty well. But because of the problems we've experienced with the 921, we're waiting to see how the 622 does after a lot more people get them for any and all bugs etc.

We get Denver OTA HD just fine, the exception being KUSA once in a while, and as it's the network stations we watch the most, we're in pretty good shape.

While we dropped VOOM (have to come up with something better than KUNG FU HD) we do have the HD pac.

I know a lot of folks enjoy having lots of channel choices in HD, but once the novelty wore off, we realized that content was more important. Thankfully, our OTA along with ESPN, TNT, CBS-NYC and HBO in HD are serving us just fine.

We'll likely get a 622, maybe this fall. But I'm watching to see if the thing is as good as advertised.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

hokie-dk said:


> The decision is fairly simple for me. My 921 (owned and no protection plan) died last weekend. I'll upgrade in April and just watch OTA HD until then.


If you bought your 921 new, with a major credit card, and less than 2 years ago, then you may be able to get an extra year of coverage from your credit card company, so you may still have warranty.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Airblair said:


> 921 owner here, and I'm really torn as to what to do about the 622 upgrade on 4/1. So I'd like to hear what other 921 owners are thinking.
> 
> Here's my situation: I'm in the SF Bay Area, so I would think that we'll have HD LIL sooner rather than later. I also want the 622 for the World Cup starting on June 9, since it looks like there will be at least one USA game on ESPN2-HD, for some stupid reason (thanks a lot, Disney!). Plus, the wife will demand Food Network in HD when that comes on.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'm going to be watching the 622 forum very carefully and see if the promo really happens in april . Depending on the amount and severity of the bugs reported and whether the promo happens, I might reactivate my dish account, which I cancelled back in December to the 921 problems that Dish couldn't fix.

Regarding the 18 month commitment/12 months warranty, you could get the extended warranty starting on the 13th month.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anyone else see the irony of E*'s choice of date (April 1st) for commencement of the 921 swap out deal? :eek2: :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nothing. I'll wait to get more info. on receiver/programming options for both D* and E* and then decide my best future option. As far as I'm concerned, it's a toss up between the two at this point as E* isn't doing much for me in terms of customer retention.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

At first, I was anxious to take advantage of the $99 deal April 1. 

But then it occurred to me - I'm fortunate enough to get my locals OTA and although my 921 has certainly had bugs, it hasn't had as many as some who have posted (example, I'm having the 2-day guide issue).

So, I weighed the advantages of upgrading, and they're kind of minor for now. One, getting ESPN2HD, which is something I want, and two, being able to record more local programming in HD when two of my favorites are on at the same time (because I'm limited by the single OTA tuner) and I realized I could really just wait a while and see how the 622 performs.

Also, I'm not having any problems with 129 on my Dish1000, so that's a plus.

I'll probably still upgrade soon, I just don't feel like I have to rush to do it. Unless E* tries to terminate the upgrade deal...


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

There is no way I would hang onto my bug prone 921 (have only had 2-day Guide info for last week) as long as I can turn the friggin thing in to Dish for a new 622 for only a hundred bucks. While the concept of the 921 was good, Dish was never able to get the software sorted out so it worked properly, certainly not nearly as well as my trusty and stable non-HD 721. I sure hope the user frustration level with the new 622 is lower than it has been with the 921. If not, Dish is going to be in serious trouble with their customers.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

rdopso said:


> There is no way I would hang onto my bug prone 921 (have only had 2-day Guide info for last week) as long as I can turn the friggin thing in to Dish for a new 622 for only a hundred bucks. While the concept of the 921 was good, Dish was never able to get the software sorted out so it worked properly, certainly not nearly as well as my trusty and stable non-HD 721. I sure hope the user frustration level with the new 622 is lower than it has been with the 921. If not, Dish is going to be in serious trouble with their customers.


I also have had the 2 day guide issue.

Now I am wondering if this is a plot from Dish to make all of the 921 owners upgrade.
To me this 2 day guide issue should be an easy one to fix via a software update. but some how it is not been fixed. I think they introduced this problem on purpose.

I smell plot

There are 2 things important about a DVR, the capability to record shows and the ability to have a guide. As far as I am concerned I am only getting one of the two options working. I pay $5.99 for the guide service, and I am not getting it. I should get a refund until they fix it. I will call them and demand that, I think if we get enought people asking the same, they will fix it soon.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Me? As soon as I can, I will get that 921 out of my home. Maybe even burn some 
sage before I let the 622 in ;-) 

My 921 never worked well, and died about a month ago. My replacement 921 is
not much better. 

If I am to stay a Dish customer, it will be with a 622.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I too thought of the plot angle; what a better way to get all 921s out of service and minimize future negative comments from frustrated owners. At any rate, I believe Dish is doing the right and appropriate thing for us 921 owners/users.


----------



## sharond999 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm p.o'd that DISH has the nerve to want yet another $99 of my money (after I bought the 921 at a premium price), yet wants me to give the 921 back to them and expects me to LEASE the replacement. First off..the 921 NEVER did all the things they promised it would be able to do; Second, they have messed up the software YET AGAIN with the latest revision (now I get 24 hours worth of program guide, no more). I'm not sure that we customers wouldn't have grounds for a class-action lawsuit if we wanted to push the issue (ask me for $99 more and a lease...get REAL!). I'm thinking it may finally be DIRECT time.


----------



## sharond999 (Jul 12, 2005)

rdopso said:


> I too thought of the plot angle; what a better way to get all 921s out of service and minimize future negative comments from frustrated owners. At any rate, I believe Dish is doing the right and appropriate thing for us 921 owners/users.


No! the "right thing" would be to give us the new one to replace this faulty piece of equipment we bought.:nono:


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

Everything said already plus.

For me I would like to keep the 921 for another room as it would make a nice dvr even if only for SD content. Since we will be leasing either way the 200 off isn't a big deal in my OP. 

The real question is to buy or lease really for me since I'm lucky on the HD dma list to get locals now in Philly area would be nice for recording my shows simultaneously which has been a problem for me with only ota HD and the networks changing prime time slots every week.

I will more than likely upgrade but not until I see these units performing well for everyone and I'm keeping my 921 either way because it still rocks over any non HD DVR they offer.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Is there any way to buy the 622 outright ?

I haven't had a subscription obligation with Dish for five years, and I'm not about to start now.


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes you can seen them between 649.00 and 699.99 from several retailers and Dish.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if you have to pay the $6/month HD activation fee for not subscribing to a metal package if you buy the receiver.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I wonder if you have to pay the $6/month HD activation fee for not subscribing to a metal package if you buy the receiver.


Yep, you will - unless you have HD completely disabled, including the OTA tuners.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

IowaStateFan said:


> Yep, you will - unless you have HD completely disabled, including the OTA tuners.


Figures. Of course if I was going to shut HD entirely off, I'd be far better off just buying another 625 since that's basically what the 622 would be at that point.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I am going to keep my 921 and purchase a 622. The idea of a lease, which nixes any possibility of any resale value, and the need to enter into a 18 month commitment is just not appealing. I also have an 811 and a 6000, which I am not using, that will be on ebay shortly to help defray the cost of the 622.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Rodney said:


> I think I am going to keep my 921 and purchase a 622. The idea of a lease, which nixes any possibility of any resale value, and the need to enter into a 18 month commitment is just not appealing. I also have an 811 and a 6000, which I am not using, that will be on ebay shortly to help defray the cost of the 622.


I totally agree. An 18 month commitment for me is over $2200. That far eclipses the $700 price tag of the 622, and gives me options that I am not willing to forego with a scumbag company like Dish. There should be a class action on the 921. Just look at the successful class action lawsuit against Verizon Wireless over their Motorola V710 all because Bluetooth was not working 100% ! My 921 cost me $1000 and it has been a POS with a/v dropouts, freezeups, etc. If I did not have a timer to reboot it every night it would be a lot worse. Classic software boondoggle.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, what exactly is the penalty for early cancellation. It can't be more than the $700 price tag for a new box.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Not going to upgrade yet. At least until the beginning of World Cup 06!


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> I totally agree. An 18 month commitment for me is over $2200. That far eclipses the $700 price tag of the 622, and gives me options that I am not willing to forego with a scumbag company like Dish. There should be a class action on the 921. Just look at the successful class action lawsuit against Verizon Wireless over their Motorola V710 all because Bluetooth was not working 100% ! My 921 cost me $1000 and it has been a POS with a/v dropouts, freezeups, etc. If I did not have a timer to reboot it every night it would be a lot worse. Classic software boondoggle.


Yes, having an 18 months commitment sucks, but it's not as bad as you say. The commitment is only for the minimum basic package which is at $29.99 . So the commitment is "only" 539.82, basically for the cost of the 622 .


----------



## pkeenan (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm staying put with my 921. I recently purchased the Terk HDTVS and I have to say it has given me the absolute best picture I've ever received in terms of "Over The Air" picture. It's outstanding! Granted I'm only 25 - 30 miles from some of the transmitters in LA. I now record American Idol and 24 in DT on KTTV. It's great. Hopefully the stations will populate some of the channels with something more than weather and traffic in the future. I'm waiting till it croaks.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

>I'm waiting till it croaks.

Interesting thought! I have already leased 2 622s and am using my 921 in my shop/garage for recording car related stuff. I couldn't stomach getting $200 rebate for something that cost a grand (bought it the first week they came out) when I can still use that big drive for recording lots of stuff. I have the Dish "Insurance" and I wonder if my 921 dies later on what they will do. Replace it with a refurb 921?... or replace it with a 622????


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

After April 1st, my guess is you will get a referb 921. They are going to have a lot of them on their hands for sure.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

dr928gt said:


> I wonder if my 921 dies later on what they will do. Replace it with a refurb 921?... or replace it with a 622????


There are reports on this board that some users have had dead 921s replaced with refurbished 942s. I suspect it will be awhile yet before they use 622s as replacements.


----------



## mrb627 (Jan 8, 2006)

I myself am a little apprehensive to venture into yet another venture with DN. Especially when the bug fix seems to fall short of any expectations for a resolution time and again. Unfortunately, it seems that all providers are having problems in some form or another. I don't want to be a beta tester for anyone.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Have any of you been watching the vip622 forum? A post went up today for a poll on how many are having problems -- so far only a few have responded, but of those, over 50+% are having problems!! At least with the 921, I'm familiar with what to expect and how to get out of most issues (reboot!!!) --I think I'll wait a while and try to get a little more use out of this box I paid (too much??) for.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

rkh said:


> Have any of you been watching the vip622 forum? A post went up today for a poll on how many are having problems -- so far only a few have responded, but of those, over 50+% are having problems!! At least with the 921, I'm familiar with what to expect and how to get out of most issues (reboot!!!) --I think I'll wait a while and try to get a little more use out of this box I paid (too much??) for.


Yes, I'm with you about waiting but, "how long will the rebate be in effect?" You don't want to wait too long if the rebate is only for a short time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rkh said:


> Have any of you been watching the vip622 forum? A post went up today for a poll on how many are having problems -- so far only a few have responded, but of those, over 50+% are having problems!! At least with the 921, I'm familiar with what to expect and how to get out of most issues (reboot!!!) --I think I'll wait a while and try to get a little more use out of this box I paid (too much??) for.


Some food for thought... If you placed the same poll into the 921 forum. What do you think the outcome would be? The poll you mentioned is a very limited poll and by no means is an indication that 70% of the people are not happy the 622 from what I can tell from reading a lot of the threads as I go through my decision process.

A good poll from this perspective would be one that is more geared towards 921 users that already made the switch and are finding the 622 more stable and are they happier with the feature set and reliability of the 622 over the 921.

Not sure how many of those users we have, but I would personally consider that frame of reference to be the most useful as I make my decision when to make the move.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

madbrain said:


> Yes, having an 18 months commitment sucks, but it's not as bad as you say. The commitment is only for the minimum basic package which is at $29.99 . So the commitment is "only" 539.82, basically for the cost of the 622 .


You forgot the $6 enable fee and the $6 DVR fee and whatever other fee Dish dreams up in the next 18 months.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's a rather pessimistic view, Claude. I'm sure it won't take anywhere near that long!


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

There's an upgrade in my future. I'll probably wait for a while if the rebate allows. I haven't seen anything in the new HD programming that I care about yet, but the 622 itself is at least a little better. Unfortunately, my 921 hard disk failed last week, after warranty, and before the trade in rebate. They must have designed that thing to amplify the noise of a bad hard disk, the clunking was almost musical. A new (remanufactured) 921 arrived today and is now up and running. Interestingly the replacement cost is only $20 (so far).


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a 921 and overall the unit worked OKish. I will wait for April 1st - and then get the 99 $ upgrade.

reasons for me are:

ESPN2 for 2006 world cup in HD
Named Based recording
Local HD channels
Pocket Dish (Travel a lot and already have an older Archos unit, will buy the AV500e to download vs real-time recording I do today)
Expectation that 622 will be a bit more reliable than the 921


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I created a POLL in the 622 forum asking 921/942 users to chime in. Hopefully there is enough of the people that jumped early to give the people that waited their impressions.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55203


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I created a POLL in the 622 forum asking 921/942 users to chime in. Hopefully there is enough of the people that jumped early to give the people that waited their impressions.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55203


That's really cool! Thanks Ron!!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm going to sit back, relax and watch the 'feeding frenzy'.
Maybe later on when the SF locals are provided in HD I'll get more interested in upgrading. Right now my 921 seems to be running 'pretty good'.
Brian


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, time is drawing near and so I decided to visit the 622 section here. 

Yikes! have you all been reading about all the bugs in that thing? I don't know but I'm having second thoughts about having to give up my 921 which for the most part has been working fine since they fixed the bad video 14 months ago. The 622 bug list is scary! go to change channels and the thing reboots on it's own. Recall the GSOD? Video loss while watching a program. Audio hits. Is everyone here looking at the 622 through Rose colored glasses? Frankly, someone needs to reasure me that all these complaints on the 622 are just some nightmare and it will all be better when mine arrives. To tell you what I think the 622 seems to be like the 921 after it was out for 3 months. I don't want to revisit that time again. The only thing that saved my sanity back then was to go buy the HDTIVO. 

DishNetwork needs to understand something. I'M NOT a beta testor! So sell me a product that works or I don't want to pay for the programming. 

I'm having second thoughts about sending in my 921 if this 622 performs as the threads rate it. What do you people think, and please take off your rose colored glasses. Grass is not greener on the 622 side of the hill as far as I can see.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Well, time is drawing near and so I decided to visit the 622 section here.
> 
> Yikes! have you all been reading about all the bugs in that thing? I don't know but I'm having second thoughts about having to give up my 921 which for the most part has been working fine since they fixed the bad video 14 months ago. The 622 bug list is scary! go to change channels and the thing reboots on it's own. Recall the GSOD? Video loss while watching a program. Audio hits. Is everyone here looking at the 622 through Rose colored glasses? Frankly, someone needs to reasure me that all these complaints on the 622 are just some nightmare and it will all be better when mine arrives. To tell you what I think the 622 seems to be like the 921 after it was out for 3 months. I don't want to revisit that time again. The only thing that saved my sanity back then was to go buy the HDTIVO.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. I'm now using the 942 because my 921 decided it didn't want to take any more updates. I sent it back in expecting another 921 but was lucky enough to get a 942 instead. The 942 is working trouble free for about a week now with no significant problems and I don't want to go through another fiasco with the 622 like we did with the 921.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm gonna try and lease me another one. Still, as compared to how the 622 works as a new release vs. how the 921 worked as a new release is like night and day. The 622 rocks minus the resets and audio drop outs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don: 

Tough call. If you look at the poll I posted today, most of the 921 users that jumped early are glad they did. I know it is a small sample, but it is one data point. 

Given your frustration level on the 921 and your post, I would recommend given the 622 more time to cook. Seems the lion share of the issues are audio related and like any board you read, the view is slanted towards the bad experiences. Whenever I get ready to buy a product and I go to the website for finaly opinions, I always walk away wondering if I made the right choice. Tough decision specially for the folks with a lot of 921 history. 

For me.. I am pretty sure I am going to make the jump. My main reason is for the NBR capabilities and would like to have another set of HD locals to record from. We all have our requirements and hot buttons.. 

For anyone sitting on the fence and are happy with your current situation, waiting is definitely an option. On the other side of the argument, I have read a lot of positive posts in the 622 area also. 

Well good luck making your move Don. Either way you go, I hope it turns to an improvement.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"The 622 rocks minus the resets and audio drop outs."_

Thanks for making my point!

Like saying the 921 rocked when it first came out minus the resets and all the system lockups.

I have come to learn that there are issues we will tolerate with out DBS receivers / DVRs and others that are intolerable. eg.
Tolerable bugs:
locked aspect ratio, caller ID not working, lack of guide data forcing one to do manual record, incorrect title in the recorded shows listing. occasional timer failure
Intolerable bugs:
Constant reboots while watching a show. Audio that is intermittent. Video that goes black requiring a forced reboot taking 5 minutes to get picture back. Loss of DBS satellite lock.

There is a huge difference between minor annoying bugs and those that prevent you from watching or recording your programming.

I know the 622 is a required addition if I wish to have DishNetwork and the new HDTV programming with a DVR capability. But, my point was do I return the 921 which basically has had NO intolerable bugs for 14 months and be left with a 622 that takes me back 2 years when we had the GSOD's and lockups with the 921 that are now gone.

Based on the listing of all the problems, intolerable problems I read about the 622, I'm in no rush right now and will decide when to bring one in based on two factors, the expiration of the rebate and the ability of E* to fix these bugs as evidenced by the user reports here.

I'm not so sure that we are seeing one data point here. Maybe one forum collection of data but when the same complaint surfaces around the country from a number of users, one has to figure what the common issue is. It is either the 622, the signal or user.

I will be watching more closely, now, the 622 forum and number of complaints. I suggest anyone who is getting good results now with the 921 / 942 do a similar cautionary move.

If I am forced to give up the 921 to get the rebate credit deal then I will call and ask for a credit for every time the 622 causes me to miss a program due to an "Intolerable bug" Basically, I'm tired of E*'s big on promises and little on performance with their hardware. I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

"The 622 rocks minus the resets and audio drop outs."

I'm with you Don, the resets alone make it intolerable for me to consider at this time.

As long as my 921 is functioning 'pretty good' (it doesn't auto reboot like the 622s)
hmm, it doesnt' have audio dropouts either, and the SAR seems to be gone, so I would not even consider giving it to Dish for $200. When/if I do upgrade, I'll keep the 921 and trade in a 301, 501 or 6000.

Brian


----------



## pgsull1 (Jan 22, 2005)

I bit the bullet early sort of and traded my old 508 and 811 (used on one HD TV together) for a 622. The 622 is awesome and come 4-1 I will pull the trigger and trade my 921 (which has been flawless for me) for the new 622.

The 622 is silent, the upconverted pic is the best of any reciever I have had ever seen and since I bought the 921 packaged with the Dish 34" HD I expect no problems and better performance. Part of my reason for the change is the fact that soon the 921 will be a boat anchor with regards to HD programing.

On a side, be prepared for a wait to recieve and get the 622 installed. In fact the installers have to come back out tomorrow and put in a new dish so I can enjoy the Plat HD package (it is a good deal since you lose the DVR fees and extra jack fees), since they apparently don't understand you have to see 3 sats to get all the new HD channels.

IMHO


----------



## ratflinger (Mar 26, 2006)

Sittin on the fence too, the 921 completely died on Friday night (go figure). I'd been getting drop outs & had to reboot 3 - 4 times a week. We'll see what they send me. Had an old 2800, so I thought I'd hook it up just to get some TV, but nooooo! Old access card & they can't (won't) turn it back on. Said they'd send me a new card for the 2800, no charge, but I bet the 921 replacement gets here first. No Bristol race, no Sapranos, not even the damn Food Network!


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 5, 2005)

ratflinger said:


> Sittin on the fence too, the 921 completely died on Friday night (go figure). I'd been getting drop outs & had to reboot 3 - 4 times a week. We'll see what they send me. Had an old 2800, so I thought I'd hook it up just to get some TV, but nooooo! Old access card & they can't (won't) turn it back on. Said they'd send me a new card for the 2800, no charge, but I bet the 921 replacement gets here first. No Bristol race, no Sapranos, not even the damn Food Network!


I hope you make sure you get credit for the time you can't watch TV.


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 5, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> _"The 622 rocks minus the resets and audio drop outs."
> 
> I have one simple thought. ANY receiver that costs as much as what we have paid, and will have to pay, should not have ANY bugs. So I too am with you_


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, I have the 921 and have just started looking at these threads for the upgrade to the 622. I really want NBR, so I would like to upgrade. However, I am not clear on some of the ota issues I am reading from other peoples comments. So the 622 does not support analog ota?? On the 921 I currently have my locals in HD ota.... what does that mean for me? And, am I reading correctly that the HD locals will be available now without the ant.? If so, will you still have locals in sd too? I sometimes use the HD tuner to record one local show, and the sd to record another local at the same time. Will I still be able to do this? Thanks


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

henderson said:


> OK, I have the 921 and have just started looking at these threads for the upgrade to the 622. I really want NBR, so I would like to upgrade. However, I am not clear on some of the ota issues I am reading from other peoples comments. So the 622 does not support analog ota?? On the 921 I currently have my locals in HD ota.... what does that mean for me? And, am I reading correctly that the HD locals will be available now without the ant.? If so, will you still have locals in sd too? I sometimes use the HD tuner to record one local show, and the sd to record another local at the same time. Will I still be able to do this? Thanks


On the 622 HD locals will still be OTA for most markets, so don't toss your antenna just yet. The only difference onthe OTA between the 622 and 921 is you will not be able to get the analog OTA signals through the 622. For some markets (mine included) there are still several stations who have yet to go digital. If I were to get a 622 today the only way I'd see these stations is to get the SD satellite LIL's (which I do not subscribe to). In fact one of the analog only stations is not carried via the satellite LIL's (a "PAX" station with some different programs than the national feed I get on 181) as well as all the LPTV signals which are not on the satellite. So for me, I'll keep my 921 for now.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'd like to recap my options for all of us 921 users:

1 - I can keep the 921, which currently is experiencing missed timers, audio dropouts and spontaneous reboots, or...

2 - I can turn in my 921 and lease a 622, which currently is experiencing missed timers, audio dropouts and spontaneous reboots...

 

My thought right now is to call the 888 number after 4/01 and see about ordering a 622, knowing that it'll probably be weeks before I get one - and by then hopefully it will be more stable.

I'm mostly after the ability to record three locals at once (which strangely has become a problem for me more often than I would think), HD PIP in both screens and ESPN2HD.

Also, one more thing that is really starting to annoy me - the 921 is so sluggish responding to the remote. It seems to work better if I aim it at anything OTHER than the receiver...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

henderson said:


> So the 622 does not support analog ota??


No it does not.



henderson said:


> On the 921 I currently have my locals in HD ota.... what does that mean for me?


You should still be able to get your HD locals on the 622



henderson said:


> And, am I reading correctly that the HD locals will be available now without the ant.?


Depends where you live. But if Dish is supplying them for your area the answer is yes. Dish only supplies NBC, CBS, FOX, and ABC.



henderson said:


> If so, will you still have locals in sd too? I sometimes use the HD tuner to record one local show, and the sd to record another local at the same time. Will I still be able to do this? Thanks


Yes.. and if you get DIsh local HD channels you can do this via HD and not have to do it with HD/SD.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Skates said:


> I'd like to recap my options for all of us 921 users:
> 
> 1 - I can keep the 921, which currently is experiencing missed timers, audio dropouts and spontaneous reboots, or...
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud when I heard this one. Very good...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I've decided what I am going to do April 1st.

I'm going to finish cutting down a tree I've been working on and then cook some burgers on the grill! Maybe watch a movie on my laptop via sling box by the pool. Should be a great Saturday!


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> I've decided what I am going to do April 1st.
> 
> I'm going to finish cutting down a tree I've been working on and then cook some burgers on the grill! Maybe watch a movie on my laptop via sling box by the pool. Should be a great Saturday!


This would be my plan as well. My 921 is behaving these days and I am just not up for the other issues related to the 622. It seems we have until August to upgrade so I'm going to kick back, have a beer or three and keep on reading until things settle down a bit


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I was one of the first to go with a DVR501 way back when. When it first came out it had software issues. Those issues were removed sometime thereafter. The 501 is still working well today. I see the 622 following the pattern of the 501. There will be few regrets to those who take advantage of the the dish'n it up! rebate offer for the ViP622 on April 1, 2006. the ViP622 is the main DVR with MPEG-4. I can't imagine how many ViP622 receivers will in in the homes of Dish Network subscribers within the next year but I'm confidant that the number will be very large. Future software upgrades will continue to improve its performance. I do believe that there will be better offers in the future but this is a good deal for current 921/942 possessors. Unlike the first ViP622 offer, it is evident that when talking to the CSR's to be sure that they include all the needs like the Dish 1000, Switches, etc. so they get placed on the service order.


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the answers everyone, that does help. I think I will wait a bit and watch and see what happens after a good number of these get shipped April 1st. 
Also - I have noticed my remote is really sluggish too, but only since the last software download. It is really annoying.:nono:


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Since I own my 921 I am going to keep it, and upgrade my 811 to the 621VIP. This way I have a backup DVR. My wife is addicted to the DVR, and when it breaks she is really unhappy. 

Hopefully they will offer a better deal for those of us who shelled out $1000 for the 921 than to "Upgrade" to a Leased unit. As often as the 921 breaks, I suspect that in the future they will replace it with a 621.

WW


----------

